# Piotr Kwiatkowski new hardscape



## piotr88 (22 May 2016)

Aquarium 60x45x30 TMC Signature
Tropica substrate
Lava rock and red moor











Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (23 May 2016)

Looks great!

Looking forward to the progression.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (23 May 2016)

interesting LED unit. what model is it?


----------



## piotr88 (23 May 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> interesting LED unit. what model is it?


That is gustom made led Light 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 May 2016)

Hi Piotr, Nice Scape  Love the shabby chic stand on the right very cool


----------



## piotr88 (23 May 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Piotr, Nice Scape  Love the shabby chic stand on the right very cool


Thx Greenfinger2


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Julian (23 May 2016)

I love this scape, it looks very natural and your attention to detail with the smaller rocks is very impressive. In my opinion, the wood looks like it's just been dropped in there a looks out of place. I think the scape would benefit if it were removed. It's a nice piece though and I can see why you'd want to include it.


----------



## piotr88 (23 May 2016)

Julian said:


> I love this scape, it looks very natural and your attention to detail with the smaller rocks is very impressive. In my opinion, the wood looks like it's just been dropped in there a looks out of place. I think the scape would benefit if it were removed. It's a nice piece though and I can see why you'd want to include it.


Thx. I will remove wood. i like this Aquarium 




Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## MrAqua (23 May 2016)

piotr88 said:


> Thx. I will remove wood. i like this Aquarium View attachment 85566
> 
> Nice scapes. What is that stone called? (the pointy sharp ones in the established tank)
> 
> ...


----------



## rebel (24 May 2016)

Is that a custom light? Did you make it yourself? If so, where did you get the heatsink and the legs on the sides?


----------



## piotr88 (24 May 2016)

rebel said:


> Is that a custom light? Did you make it yourself? If so, where did you get the heatsink and the legs on the sides?


I order this Light in Poland 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (24 May 2016)

Hi Piotr - great work!

Where did you get the surface skimmer from?


----------



## piotr88 (24 May 2016)

George Farmer said:


> Hi Piotr - great work!
> 
> Where did you get the surface skimmer from?


I get this skimmer in Maidenhead Aquatic. That is Azoo skimmer. 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## MrAqua (24 May 2016)

Second attempt.

The sharp pointy rocks in the planted aquarium, what are those called?

Cheers


----------



## piotr88 (24 May 2016)

MrAqua said:


> Second attempt.
> 
> The sharp pointy rocks in the planted aquarium, what are those called?
> 
> Cheers


Dragon ston


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 May 2016)

I like the Redmmoor with the Lava Rock myself as it gives planting options the sand complements the lava really good


----------

